# Config hackintosh haut de gamme, des conseils ?



## nifex (15 Mars 2014)

Salut à tous,

J'ai toujours été contre les hackintosh pour le travail mais je pense finalement m'y lancer car le format du nouveau Mac Pro ne me convient pas, pas moyen de le faire évoluer comme les ancien et un prix quant même assez élevé, enfin pas cher pour la puissance qu'ils ont, mais ils sont trop puissant  

Je ne veux pas d'un iMac, ni d'un  mac mini, du coup il ne reste plus que le MacBook Pro mais en voyant la différence de puissance entre une carte graphique mobile et une carte pour tour...

C'est Julien Pons qui m'a convaincu de sauter le pas : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=858KsbQ9G5w

D'après ce que j'ai comprit la référence pour les hackintosh est le site : Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide February 2014 Est-ce que vous connaissez un site référence en français ?

Je me suis basé sur leur dernier article : Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide February 2014

Alors voila la config que j'ai sélectionné d'après l'article ci-dessus :


Motherboard : GA-Z87X-UD5-TH
Intel Core i7-4770 3.4 GHz
Carte graphique : ASUS GTX770
Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 16 GB
Crucial M500 960 gb
Corsair AX760
Corsair Obsidian 750D

Que pensez-vous de cette config ? Il y a moyen de faire plus puissant ?

Je pense doubler la ram 1 ou 2 mois après l'achat pour atteindre les 32 Go, et je voudrais également mettre 2 cartes graphique par la suite. Je pourrais rajouter une deuxième ASUS GTX770 sans aucun soucis ? Et le hackintosh prendra bien en charge les 2 cartes graphiques ?

J'ai sélectionné uniquement du matériel qui est sensé fonctionner sans le moindre problème d'après tonymacx86. Ce qui rassure un peu vu les difficulté que certaine encontre... Et si j'ai vraiment un gros problème j'aurais toujours mon ancien MBP :râteau:

Je voulais prendre un 780ti mais d'après ce que j'ai lu la deuxième révision pose des problème de compatibilité... Vous avez des retour à ce sujet ? Vous pensez qu'il vaut mieux deux 770 ou une seul 780 ti ?

J'ai déjà le ssd, du coup tout le reste de la config ne me couterais que 986 euros sur amazon.es, c'est un prix qui laisse rêveur... 

Mon utilisation actuel est à 90% du Final Cut Pro X et j'aimerai bien me mettre à Motion plus tard. FCPX prendra bien en charge mes cartes graphiques ? Je croix que c'est CUDA qui est utilisé avec les cartes Nvidia.

Un énorme merci pour vos conseils et votre aide 


EDIT : Un nouvel article avec la config recommandé pour mars vient de sortir ce matin (je vais regarder ce qui a évolué) : Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide March 2014

EDIT 2 : Alors pas énormément de changement dans leur recommandation, la 780 n'est toujours pas compatible nativement. par contre chose intéressante il y a la 770 en version 4 Gb au lieu de 2 gb qui est recommandé. Du coup je pense partir plutôt sur la version 4 Gb de la 770. Je pourrais également par la suite en mettre une deuxième sans problème ?


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2014)

Ca va surement t'intéresser... itOtOScreenCast - Tutoriels Mac & Hackintosh


----------



## nifex (16 Mars 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ca va surement t'intéresser... itOtOScreenCast - Tutoriels Mac & Hackintosh



Merci pour ton lien. C'est parfait pour les infos sur Multibeast. Par contre pour les news et les conseils d'achat il n'a pas été mise à jour depuis plusieurs mois malheureusement.


----------



## alador63 (31 Mars 2014)

super merci pour le sujet je testerais ça à l'occasion


----------



## Leplouc (31 Mars 2014)

En fait si tu respectes les recommandations pour le matériel, il n'y a pas de véritable difficulté.
Je tourne depuis 3 mois sous cette config :

Z87-HD3
i7 4770-K @ 4,3GHz
1 SSD 256 (images en traitement + video sous FCP)
1 SSD 128 MAC OS
1 SSD 128 (W8)
16Go DDR3/1600
GTX 650
Côté Bluetooth j'ai un dongle qui marche bien.
J'attends un carte BT/WIFI pour compléter.

Les performances (GeekBench 3) sont x3 mon iMAC 27 mid 2010 (i5)
Pour monter en puissance il faut passer aux XEON.

Les fonctionnalités sont extrêmement proches de l'iMAC avec la vitesse en plus, l'USB 3 et l'évolution possible. En moins l'encombrement..


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Juin 2014)

Bienvenue sur Hackintosh. Perso je suis sur Hackintosh depuis 2 ans et je n'ai eu aucun problème.

iTotoscreencast est effectivement un très bon site.

Si tu as des questions ^^

Il y a aussi le forum hackintosh Montreal ^^


----------



## jellyboy74 (22 Juin 2014)

Salut. j'ai fait du Hackin pendant quelques années mais au final je suis revenu vers un mac pro. 

je me demandais pourquoi ne te prend tu pend pas un mac pro genre 2010 avec une bonne carte graphique (puisque les cartes PC marchent maintenant) ? 

Ca te permettrais d'avoir une machine très puissante sans te casser la tête non?


----------



## polyzargone (9 Août 2014)

Salut,

Pour la deuxième carte graphique, oublie ç'est pas la peine. OS X ne gère pas le CrossFire de AMD et quant aux nVidia, tu ne ganeras rien de plus à en avoir une deuxième (à part brancher 6 écrans dessus si tant est que ça marche et surtout que t'arrive à faire gérer 2 CG sous OS X)

Ensuite, concernant le choix de la CG, il est communément admis que les nVidia sont mieux supportées par OS X que les AMD mais il n'y a pas de règles absolue en la matière. C'est effectivement un point auquel tu dois faire bien attention avant d'acheter car ça peut très bien marcher sans bidouille aucune ou au contraire faire des nombreuses recherches pour comprendre pourquoi ta carte Asus GeForce 270 GT (ce n'est qu'un exemple, je ne sais même pas si ce modèle existe  ) ne marche pas alors que la MSI GeForce 270 GT marche parfaitement chez les autres.

Après, à part la carte mère (Gigabyte me semble être un bon choix), ça dépend de ton budjet . Prends toi le plus gros Core i7 si t'as les moyens 

Pour les infos et tutoriaux en français : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/forum/95-français/


----------



## ashurao (11 Août 2014)

Hello,
C'est vrai que Mac OS X ne gère ni le crossfire, ni le SLI.
Mais il peut très bien mettre 2 cartes graphiques s'il utilise les bons logiciels, car les softs doivent gérer l'accélération matériel en plus du système.
Sinon, pourquoi Apple a mis en série 2 cartes graphiques dans les nouveaux Mac Pro?
Autre exemple: j'utilise octane render, un moteur de rendu GPU CUDA. Si un rendu prend 1h pour finir avec ma 780, si j'active la 570 en plus, le rendu passe à environ 45min, et si j'avais 2 GTX 780, il prendrait environ 30min. Et pour passer à 15min, il faudrait utiliser 4 780, mais je ne peux pas en mettre autant dans mon Mac Pro. &#128542;
Concernant FCPX, il n'utilise pas CUDA, mais OpenCL. Et là, non seulement les GTX 770 ( et en dessous) sont moisies, il faut au moins une 780 pour avoir des performances potable. Mais en plus, les cartes AMD sont bien meilleurs. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'apple a mis des AMD dans les Mac Pro 2013.


----------

